# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Torbiel ? Pomocy !!

## ivon59

Witam, mam 54 lata, jestem po menopauzie, od 6 lat mam torbiel średnicy 6 cm, usg robiłam w 2008 roku. Na przełomie 2011-2012 zaczełam mieć trudności z wypróżnianiem się, mój stolec jest luźny mimo to jelita nie pracują i nie wydalają luźnego stolca, po za tym zaczeły u mnie występować niestrawności które od kilku miesięcy się nasiliły, nie mam nudności ani wymiotów i nie narzekam na brak apetytu, czy te objawy które wymieniłam mają swoje podłoże w istniejącym torbielu ??, proszę o pilną porade, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Karaoke

Ależ tę torbiel powinno się monitorować. Czy od 2008 r. robiłaś u ginekologa kontrolne badania ?

----------


## ivon59

Nie, proszę uważnie czytać co napisałam i zapytałam się.

----------


## Karaoke

> Witam, mam 54 lata, jestem po menopauzie, od 6 lat mam torbiel średnicy 6 cm, usg robiłam w 2008 roku.


 - czytam że usg było robione w 2018 r. i stąd było moje pytanie o kontrolne badania u ginekologa. Poza tym przydałaby się konsultacja gastrologiczna.
Proszę też o nie zaśmiecanie forum tymi samymi wątkami - dubel usunęłam.

----------


## chorowita

Też mam dosyć sporą torbiel ale ciagle ja kontroluje tobie też to radze  :Smile:

----------

